# Leather Conditioner



## Razadia (Apr 11, 2016)

Yesterday I was going through on of my sheds and found a bridle that I thought was gone. The last time it was used was several years ago on a mare I was supposed to buy, but didn't get the chance before she was hauled off. Think about it for a second. It's been in a dusty shed with no cleaning or care in all that time. Hanging out with my old, decrepit, synthetic saddle that belongs in the trash. Cleaning isn't going to be a problem. The problem is going to be conditioning this thing so I can use it. I know for a fact it fits my horse and it isn't bad looking. The leather isn't cracked (thankfully), but I still have a problem.

I REALLY don't want to go dump cash on leather conditioner that I may or may not be comfortable putting near my horse's hair and skin. So, what are some good and hopefully cheap alternatives to commercial leather conditioners. If I still have to go and buy a conditioner I will, but I'd like to find something cheaper and most importantly, safe for my horse. If I do have to go buy a conditioner, what's a good brand?

Well,what ya got?

As an aside, what would you do with a snaffle bit you can't use? It's meant for a standard sized horse and my boy doesn't meet that. I have another snaffle I use for him that he likes.


----------



## Razadia (Apr 11, 2016)

This can be deleted. I just posted it over on BYC. I have no idea why it's been sitting in limbo for hours on end where no one can see it.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 11, 2016)

We're a little slow getting to posts sometimes, evenings are my time to sit down and play on the computer. Daytime, I am on my feet going and doing. The first thing that came into my mind was coconut oil. Dunno why, I always used neatsfoot oil, and on something like this, I'd probably soak it. But you more n' likely already know about neatsfoot oil. Coconut oil works great on my hands and face, especially when chapped, it really softens. Maybe give it a try?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 11, 2016)

I don't think this post showed up earlier... who knows?
But, I also think coconut oil might do the trick.  Of course, like Bay mentioned, Neatsfoot oil is the ol' standby for leather conditioner.   But, there is something called Leather Honey that's pretty good too.


----------



## Razadia (Apr 11, 2016)

Baymule said:


> We're a little slow getting to posts sometimes, evenings are my time to sit down and play on the computer. Daytime, I am on my feet going and doing. The first thing that came into my mind was coconut oil. Dunno why, I always used neatsfoot oil, and on something like this, I'd probably soak it. But you more n' likely already know about neatsfoot oil. Coconut oil works great on my hands and face, especially when chapped, it really softens. Maybe give it a try?



I do. I just have a really hard time finding it around here. Coconut oil might end up being a good option. If I can get out in the next few days I'm going to see if I can find it and price actual leather conditioner while I'm at it. I don't get out to the tack shop often (haven't been in past 5 years, actually) and I'm not sure what my feed store has since I usually bypass the horse stuff for the chicken stuff. The aisle the horse stuff is down is cramped!

I'm also thinking about using olive oil, but I don't really like the way it smells.

ETA: I can be a little impatient sometimes and I'm sorry about that. I know it doesn't make anyone's job easier.


----------



## Razadia (Apr 11, 2016)

Well, nevermind. It doesn't look like I'll ever be going back to the tack shop. They never had a website, but I found their fb page. Looks like they closed down in late 2012.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 11, 2016)

I don't think the olive oil would soak in as well as the coconut oil. On the bright side, if the coconut oil doesn't breathe new life into your old bridle, coconut oil in a batch of brownies is fabulous. And coconut oil is available at every grocery store.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 11, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/Leather-Honey-Conditioner-Furniture-Accessories/dp/B003IS3HV0


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 12, 2016)

I've always gone with 'like for like' with oiling stuff - animal oils for animal products (neatsfoot oils for leather), plant oils for plant products (olive oil, lemon oil for furniture or wooden tablewear).  Just something I read a long time ago that made sense.

I'd undo all the buckles and fastenings, and give it a scrub with a leather cleaner - I like the kind you dilute in water, most any brand at a tack shop is decent.  Second choice is good old saddle soap, which you should be able to find in the shoe department of places like walmart.  Third choice would be Murphy's oil soap diluted in water.  Then, while damp, work the leather till it's nice and pliable, and make sure there's no weak areas.  Then a light coating of oil while it's still a bit damp, set it aside for a day, then check it again to see if it needs more oil.

For a snaffle bit that doesn't fit your horse?  List it on craigslist, ask horsepeople you know if they need one that size/type, or keep it for a future horse it may fit  - that last one is always good justification for all the extra tack we have, right?


----------



## Razadia (Apr 12, 2016)

Baymule said:


> I don't think the olive oil would soak in as well as the coconut oil. On the bright side, if the coconut oil doesn't breathe new life into your old bridle, coconut oil in a batch of brownies is fabulous. And coconut oil is available at every grocery store.


I use olive oil on leather jackets, but the leather on a bridle or saddle are definitely thicker. I think I've seen coconut oil fairly cheap at Walmart, so I'll have to check if the conditioner is too expensive. I have to drop off some young roosters at the feed store today, so that works out well for me. 



frustratedearthmother said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Leather-Honey-Conditioner-Furniture-Accessories/dp/B003IS3HV0


The price tag on that hurts. If I can't find anything that will fix how stiff the bridle is I may have to try it.



norseofcourse said:


> I've always gone with 'like for like' with oiling stuff - animal oils for animal products (neatsfoot oils for leather), plant oils for plant products (olive oil, lemon oil for furniture or wooden tablewear).  Just something I read a long time ago that made sense.
> 
> I'd undo all the buckles and fastenings, and give it a scrub with a leather cleaner - I like the kind you dilute in water, most any brand at a tack shop is decent.  Second choice is good old saddle soap, which you should be able to find in the shoe department of places like walmart.  Third choice would be Murphy's oil soap diluted in water.  Then, while damp, work the leather till it's nice and pliable, and make sure there's no weak areas.  Then a light coating of oil while it's still a bit damp, set it aside for a day, then check it again to see if it needs more oil.
> 
> For a snaffle bit that doesn't fit your horse?  List it on craigslist, ask horsepeople you know if they need one that size/type, or keep it for a future horse it may fit  - that last one is always good justification for all the extra tack we have, right?


I'll have to get a pic of the bridle, but taking it completely apart may not be an option. It has plain conchos on both sides that look like they may have been removable at one point, but not anymore. I'm pretty sure I can work around it, though. 

Saddle soap is a necessity around here. Lots of leather hanging around that get's cleaned from time to time. Plus I'm switching from synthetic tack. It really came in handy on the saddle I'm using. 

As for the bit, I'm probably just going to keep it. I have a couple curbs that my friend borrows from time to time. She rides our neighbor's horses and only one horse likes the snaffle she uses. Who knows, she might want to borrow it or I may need it, like you said. I was using it for a mare I was supposed to buy, but it fell through and it's been sitting around. At least the bridle has a use!


----------



## secuono (Apr 12, 2016)

I have a little bin of Horseman's One Step Cream, cleans and conditions. 
Bought an old western headstall that was stiff as a rock, ugly and generally eww. But after a few light coatings, it turned out great!


----------



## Razadia (Apr 12, 2016)

secuono said:


> I have a little bin of Horseman's One Step Cream, cleans and conditions.
> Bought an old western headstall that was stiff as a rock, ugly and generally eww. But after a few light coatings, it turned out great!


I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------

